# Sorrentino's Log



## Sorentino05 (Jan 29, 2022)

Hey y'all as I said, I was gonna be as active as possible so I'm gonna post my little journal entrys here. I worked legs, back and I threw in 15mins of cardio and after my workout, I actually met up with a girl I was having issues with before and we talked it out and found some common ground. So overall it was a good day

P.S, I hope a few of you stick around to hear about my day.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 29, 2022)

Sorentino05 said:


> Hey y'all as I said, I was gonna be as active as possible so I'm gonna post my little journal entrys here. I worked legs, back and I threw in 15mins of cardio and after my workout, I actually met up with a girl I was having issues with before and we talked it out and found some common ground. So overall it was a good day
> 
> P.S, I hope a few of you stick around to hear about my day.


It might be better to start an ongoing log in the members journal section, rather than a new entry for each workout in the chat forum.

Would you like me to move this thread to the members journal section?


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It might be better to start an ongoing log in the members journal section, rather than a new entry for each workout in the chat forum.
> 
> Would you like me to move this thread to the members journal section?


I did it anyway, if you want the name changed @Sorentino05 , just let me know. 

Keep all your daily log entries in here, so they're all together in a log. 

Good luck amigo!!!


----------



## Sorentino05 (Jun 5, 2022)

Howdy y'all, I'm back after a long unwarranted break and I thought I'd fill you in with what's been going on in my life (and I'm gonna get pretty personal).

I went to Mexico for my birthday in March and it was awesome, even on vacation I got a gym membership and stayed consistent. I'm currently bulking and I'm going to start my cut in November and I'm super excited. In the most recent news I got pretty close to a girl and we did the dirty hahaha, but the sad part is I didn't feel anything, emotionally or physically, it sucked but i didn't expect much of my first time. I've also recently got my deadlift up to 405LBS! I'm super proud of myself and I can't wait to progress further, I'm currently trying to get my bench up to 225lbs from 165lbs. I could ramble on for another couple of paragraphs but I'll stop here. Love y'all.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 5, 2022)

Lol. This guy is great!!!


----------



## Sorentino05 (Jun 6, 2022)

Contemplating working upper body instead of legs today, the chest and arms are lacking hahaha. 
(Pics taken last night)


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

so. many. questions......


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> so. many. questions......


None that we want answers to though. 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Sorentino05 said:


> Contemplating working upper body instead of legs today, the chest and arms are lacking hahaha.
> (Pics taken last night)


Lol. Why? Just why?

Looks like a flabby teenage Tony Mandarich.


----------



## Sorentino05 (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Why? Just why?
> 
> Looks like a flabby teenage Tony Mandarich.


Oof😂


----------

